# Preset doesn't work



## troyhome (Dec 22, 2013)

I created a Reduce Noise preset and saved it and when i apply it to a photo it doesn't make the adjustments that I saved with the preset.

My procedure in making the preset:
1. Adjust sliders under Detail. 
2. Save preset making sure to only check Details 

Then I select a photo and click on the preset. Nothing happens to the sliders under Details on the right panel. 

I Figured it out.. but i can't delete this post so sorry


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 22, 2013)

Good to hear Troy, and welcome by the way!
Nonetheless it would be good to know what the solution or explanation was - its good for the corporate knowledge bank.

Tony Jay


----------



## troyhome (Dec 22, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> Good to hear Troy, and welcome by the way!
> Nonetheless it would be good to know what the solution or explanation was - its good for the corporate knowledge bank.
> 
> Tony Jay



It's embarrasing really- i had chosen the WRONG criteria when saving the preset. I had been saving the Effects instead of Sharpening and Noise Reduction.
DUH.


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 22, 2013)

troyhome said:


> It's embarrasing really- i had chosen the WRONG criteria when saving the preset. I had been saving the Effects instead of Sharpening and Noise Reduction.
> DUH.


Well, we live and learn.
Most of us have done sillier things than that, but it is all grist for the mill!

Tony Jay


----------

